# Encodeur de carte a puce



## tcoucha (21 Août 2002)

bonjour a tous, je desire creer sous mac OSX la possibilite d'encoder une carte a puce afin de pouvoir demarrer ma voiture et ouvrir les portes de ma maison . Je recherche donc un encodeur fonctionnant sous Mac et OS X . Les sites de Domotique ne m'apportent rien quant au solution de carte a puce j'ai trouve mais uniquement sous Windows. quelqu'un peut il m aider . merci


----------



## benR (21 Août 2002)

j'ai une maitrse quasi nulle des cartes à puces (et je ne vois pas trop ce que tu veux faire), mais il se trouve qu'en ce moment je suis assez proche de ce genre de choses...
Et j'ai découvert  CE SITE , qui t'apportera peut être quelques réponses.

Il s'agit d'une initiative open source pour apporter le support des cartes à puce sur des OS Linux. Cette initiative est soutenue pour le numéro mondial du secteur...


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2002)

tcoucha a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour a tous, je desire creer sous mac OSX la possibilite d'encoder une carte a puce afin de pouvoir demarrer ma voiture et ouvrir les portes de ma maison . *



et le compte en banque de ton voisin ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## tcoucha (31 Août 2002)

Ok merci a tous ca avance . Qui connait le logiciel CocaCard ? et qui sait s'en servir ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------

